# how to open ports to configure for ps3



## gibbyson58 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a wired connection through a wndr3300 netgear rangemax dual band wireless-n router for my ps3. I sometimes can play a full length match online, but 80% of the time, I get the message server connection timed out, and I get kicked from the game. I was told by several people that I need to open the ports to allow the ps3 to play without any interruptions. I can't figure out how to open the ports and put in the settings for my ps3. Can anyone help?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Try following this guide to open the ports for the PS3. The ports will need to be open to the PS3's IP address, not the computer's address.


----------

